

"Running a startup is a great way to learn how to, and how not to, ignore the right things." - wmorein
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/12/tab_bankruptcy.html

======
jamiequint
A good quote from an article I was recently reading (The Cultural Paradox of
the Global Village -
<http://www.utoronto.ca/mcluhan/article_culturalparadox.htm>)

If attention is the most valuable commodity, our most valued asset, it may be
said that the most valuable personal skill to be effective these days is
ignorance, literally ignore-ance -- the ability to selectively and
appropriately ignore that which is irrelevant or merely distracting. In this
context, ignorance is not bliss -- it is the practical manifestation of acute
awareness and heightened perception.

------
electric
"You should mostly ignore your competitors"

Bad advice.

~~~
blader
Great advice. Being reactive instead of innovative is death in a startup.

~~~
Hexstream
I think he meant you shouldn't spend a lot of time thinking "Oh, I hope my
competitor is not doing or thinking about doing <insert something you think
would give them a big advantage over you here>".

I think some people use a strategy like: "Be good enough to eventually win
over your competitors, but not good enough that they'll see you coming and
decide to get serious at competing with you". I could see that happening at a
startup trying to take control of a "secret niche".

I think that's an horrible strategy, it's like a glass ceiling artifically
limiting your growth and progress.

